# A good first chorus? June-60 Stereo Chorus



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone, I did a short video demoing the TC Electronic June-60 Stereo Chorus and I wanted to share that. I didn't really like chorus but then I saw this on Joey Landreth's board, so give it a go. Pretty cool beginner/easy-to-use chorus! Obviously not the most versatile but for what it does, it does pretty well!

(One thing I wanted to do with my demos is to use the pedal to actually make music, so there's a cool loop section at the end!) 

I demo'ed the slow and fast modes (also both together) and also added a drive pedal (POT). I can get faux-leslie tones from it too. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The chorus on the Roland Juno 60 and 106, that this is based on, uses a pair of delay chips in counterswept mode. That is, while one is moving to shorter delay time, the other is moving to longer. The result is that you have 3 voices at once (including clean), unlike most other analog chorus pedals that have only two: wet and dry. The four-button Boss DC-2 Dimension C pedal is essentially the same thing, although where the DC-2 has companding to keep the noise under control, and uses a pair of MN3007 1024-stage chips, the Junos use a pair of 256-stage MN3009 chips and include no companding. The TC 3rd Dimension is ostensibly a clone of the DC-2 (which used to be produced as a DC-2 clone by Behringer). I'm not at all clear on what the differences between the Juno 60 and 3rd Dimension choruses are, other than having 2 vs 4 buttons for presets. The Xvive company has brought back the MN3009 chip, presumably because Behringer provided them with a market for it to justify the investment. The difference between 256 and 1024 stages would suggest the Juno 60 and 3rd Dim have somewhat different delay-time ranges, but that's about as much as I can surmise.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

mhammer said:


> The chorus on the Roland Juno 60 and 106, that this is based on, uses a pair of delay chips in counterswept mode. That is, while one is moving to shorter delay time, the other is moving to longer. The result is that you have 3 voices at once (including clean), unlike most other analog chorus pedals that have only two: wet and dry. The four-button Boss DC-2 Dimension C pedal is essentially the same thing, although where the DC-2 has companding to keep the noise under control, and uses a pair of MN3007 1024-stage chips, the Junos use a pair of 256-stage MN3009 chips and include no companding. The TC 3rd Dimension is ostensibly a clone of the DC-2 (which used to be produced as a DC-2 clone by Behringer). I'm not at all clear on what the differences between the Juno 60 and 3rd Dimension choruses are, other than having 2 vs 4 buttons for presets. The Xvive company has brought back the MN3009 chip, presumably because Behringer provided them with a market for it to justify the investment. The difference between 256 and 1024 stages would suggest the Juno 60 and 3rd Dim have somewhat different delay-time ranges, but that's about as much as I can surmise.


That is such a cool breakdown! I love the sound from the Dimension C as well and I did hear a comparable tone to my chorus-inexperienced ears. Hidden gem, this pedal I think. And super inexpensive. Glad I found it


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

This thing is a total hidden gem!! Such a great chorus at any price, let alone how cheap it is! Joey Landreth has this on his board and it sounds ACE


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

GouldyGuitar said:


> This thing is a total hidden gem!! Such a great chorus at any price, let alone how cheap it is! Joey Landreth has this on his board and it sounds ACE


Yeah! That's exactly why I got it! Saw it on Joey's board  and for under 100, it's phenomenal. I've heard it in a band context and it sounds really soupy and sweet.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I picked this up as well. Think I paid $60 new. I got it because of is simplicity. Looks pretty cool as well!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

fretzel said:


> I picked this up as well. Think I paid $60 new. I got it because of is simplicity. Looks pretty cool as well!


Yeah, I love the look of it! And the mode where you have both the modes on together sounds really cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> Obviously not the most versatile but for what it does, it does pretty well!


Sometimes a subtle chorus is what you want.
(I have a Dano Fab Chorus--nice subtle chorus, especially for bass--and a TC Electronics Corona Chorus --which does more--but sometimes I like it. Nothing wrong with eventually having more than one--and nothing wrong iwht basic chorus)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

zontar said:


> Sometimes a subtle chorus is what you want.
> (I have a Dano Fab Chorus--nice subtle chorus, especially for bass--and a TC Electronics Corona Chorus --which does more--but sometimes I like it. Nothing wrong with eventually having more than one--and nothing wrong iwht basic chorus)


Yeap, that's what I'm learning to. Really learning to enjoy chorus and that kind movement.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got intrigued by this chorus pedal. So I got one. LOL The one I've been using has been the Boss DC-3 Digital Dimension. It's been on my pedalboard for years. I'm creating another board and I could use this chorus on that board.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> Got intrigued by this chorus pedal. So I got one. LOL The one I've been using has been the Boss DC-3 Digital Dimension. It's been on my pedalboard for years. I'm creating another board and I could use this chorus on that board.


That's awesome! I hope you enjoy the pedal!  Are you making a smaller or just a different one?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> That's awesome! I hope you enjoy the pedal!  Are you making a smaller or just a different one?


A smaller one with a Dunlop MXR Echoplex Preamp, a Prince of Tone, Timmy and Hermida Zendrive Black Magic. I might replace the Zendrive with the Chorus and see how that works. My main pedalboard right now is untouchable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had a busted Juno-106 sitting in my basement for what must be a decade or more. Picked it up at the former Songbird in town for $50. I've been tempted to cannibalize it for parts, including the chorus section, but I keep seeing Youtubes for Juno-106 synths, and sick Kijiji prices for them, that make me want to restore it. Torn between the two options.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> A smaller one with a Dunlop MXR Echoplex Preamp, a Prince of Tone, Timmy and Hermida Zendrive Black Magic. I might replace the Zendrive with the Chorus and see how that works. My main pedalboard right now is untouchable.


Oooh nice gain options there! Lemme know what you think of the chorus  I'm pretty tempted to make a mini pedalboard for myself but I'd have to buy a lot of the pedals lol

I have a Dawner Prince Boonar, I wanna get a Flint, and a cool dual drive pedal like a Duelist or a Gladio.. project for another time.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I've had a busted Juno-106 sitting in my basement for what must be a decade or more. Picked it up at the former Songbird in town for $50. I've been tempted to cannibalize it for parts, including the chorus section, but I keep seeing Youtubes for Juno-106 synths, and sick Kijiji prices for them, that make me want to restore it. Torn between the two options.


Hmmm sounds like a good quarantine project to me!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Trust me, I have enough quarantine projects to last me the rest of my life. I don't need any more.


----------



## Radaradarada92 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> That is such a cool breakdown! I love the sound from the Dimension C as well and I did hear a comparable tone to my chorus-inexperienced ears. Hidden gem, this pedal I think. And super inexpensive. Glad I found it


Agreed! @mhammer nice break down. Very informative. I'd love to see where that project goes if you do get to it.🤘

I love mine. Excellent chorus, perfect for someone just getting into the effect. I'm not a big chorus guy and this thing pulled me in with it's ease of use and stereo option.

If anyone is looking for more demos of this thing, I couldn't help myself. Check it out if you can


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Radaradarada92 said:


> Agreed! @mhammer nice break down. Very informative. I'd love to see where that project goes if you do get to it.🤘
> 
> I love mine. Excellent chorus, perfect for someone just getting into the effect. I'm not a big chorus guy and this thing pulled me in with it's ease of use and stereo option.
> 
> If anyone is looking for more demos of this thing, I couldn't help myself. Check it out if you can


Right on man. For sure, it's such a cool pedal to have around!


----------

